# Which Certification is better, CPC or COC?



## janaleem (Oct 16, 2015)

I am a previous coder that held a CPC several years ago.  I let that lapse and now I would like to return to coding.  It has changed a lot since I was a coder, many more certifications to choose from.  I am slightly confused as to which certification would be better to obtain, a CPC or COC?.  I eventually would like to be a remote coder and have been told that there is more outpatient remote coder positions available.  Does anyone have an opinion on this?  I would love to hear it.  Thanks!


----------



## duncheart (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,  if you are interested in outpatient facility, you will want to go for your COC; otherwise the CPC works for the professional side.  Good luck


----------

